# When will I get my day in court?



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

I got pulled over by Mass State Police at the end of July. Sent in ticket requesting a hearing via Express Mail the following day and i have a receipt that they received it. 

No response as to when my trial is though. Are the courts really backed up this much or did someone at the DMV screw up?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Under the new Duval plan, your appeal was processed and you were found guilty. Please remit to the Commonwealth a check for the amount of your fine as well as a $200 "Save the Commonwealth" Surcharge.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Some courts are backed up as far 6 months. More and more people are appealing, in part due to the economy. My court is about 6-8 weeks, but depending on what courts jurisdiction you were stopped in, it may be longer or shorter.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I got pulled over by Mass State Police at the end of July. Sent in ticket requesting a hearing via Express Mail the following day and i have a receipt that they received it.
> No response as to when my trial is though. Are the courts really backed up this much or did someone at the DMV screw up?


*You sent your hearing request via Express Mail. This means you have money. Deval likes that. *
*The RMV will take this into consideration once you've filed an appeal and they found you automatically guilty.*
*You're lucky you filed this before Barack has been presumptively annointed President of these here states. Had you appealed after November 5th, they would have taken into consideration your annual income, your future wealth and any unearned income you may posess in the future, X 2 + .0125% then would have assessed you on said amount. *
*Either way, you're screwed, so just appeal so the good trooper can get his 4 hours overtime. *
*HC*


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Didn't you read the back of the citation ??????? It CLEARLY states that EXPRESS MAIL will not be accepted.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I got pulled over by Mass State Police at the end of July. Sent in ticket requesting a hearing via Express Mail the following day and i have a receipt that they received it.
> 
> No response as to when my trial is though. Are the courts really backed up this much or did someone at the DMV screw up?


Trial for a ticket? Did you call 1-800-CALL-JIM?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

"Sorry. Jim is out of the office chasing ambulances today............"


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> I got pulled over by Mass State Police at the end of July. Sent in ticket requesting a hearing via Express Mail the following day and i have a receipt that they received it.
> 
> No response as to when my trial is though. Are the courts really backed up this much or did someone at the DMV screw up?


Did the Trooper have his cover (hat) on when he issued the ticket? If not, the Registry automatically voided the ticket and you no longer need to attend court.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

It depends if he had the RIGHT cover on. If I am not mistaken it is Winter Cover time. This could be the technicality that wins your case!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

rg1283 said:


> It depends if he had the RIGHT hat on. If I am not mistaken it is Winter hat time. This could be the technicality that wins your case!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

It's sooo a Navy/Marine thing...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Actually you lucked out because the courts are so backed up and most people dont fight their ticket, the courts just rule " not responsible" there by letting you off the hook and screwing the officer of much needed courttime.Its a win win.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Call 1-800-dayincourt They give a shit


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Nobody likes a whiner.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> Nobody likes a whiner.


Bullshit!...explain Obama then


----------

